# HELP! Fly River Turtle has skin peeling



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

well i have this 6-7 inch fly river turtle which recently has gotten skin peeling off his sheel and on his neck.. i did some research and it says it some sort of fungus.. well they said to romve all the peeling skin so i took a wet filterwool and wiped down the shell till all of it was gone.. so tomorrow i am picking up some medication..they said to treat it with : *Betadine or Acriflavine *but where do i get those if anyone knows any medications let me know by pm asap before tomorrow.. also has anyone experienced this before? its says the fish might lose appetite.. mines hasnt been eating much but today he has eaten some pellets but not much.. his usual diet is: chopped smelt, big koi pellets, thats pretty much it.. sometimes he gets shrimp,carrots,and minnows.. ..also i wanna know how do you guys care for yours? as in feeding,water, and all that.. also on the tank i only have a normal aquarium light on it not those cf(pc) lights.. thanks for any help ..


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Spek fix this problem asap very important this can spread and kill the poor guy I read about this when I was about to get a frt.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

yeh gonna go get the medz by tomorrow afternoon.. also it says that maybe it can be self cracking.which means its stressed and that it will peel the skin.. they said it should go away in a week or when it gets used to the new enviornment.. its prolly cuz i havent been cleaning the tank for awhile .. well since then i have took out that cheap penguin filter and put my aquaclear 500 on.. its in a 40 gallon right now.. im keeping up with water changes now.. i cleaned the gravel and changed 40 percent water.. and added some salt.. which was recomended.. also what is dry docking? and can frt be dry docked? or do they need to be in water all the time?


----------

